# Women's Weight Training Workshop/Seminar at Olympic Gym March 2010



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The tickets are pre book and going FAST so don't leave it and be disapointed as places are limited. Contact details are below.

£10 per ticket - cheques made payable to Olympic Gym.

Please include a SAE along with your mobile number & email address.

Nowhere else will you be able to come to train with, and share the knowledge of the UK's top female strength athletes as at this event. So far confirmed we have;

Rachael Grice - Miss Universe Class Winner 2008

Kath Mullins - Miss Universe 2nd Trained Figure 2009

Malika Zitouni - NAC & NABBA Universe Trained Figure Class 1 Winner

Cheryl Myers -WNBF Pro, 3 xs World Heavy Weight champion

Louise Rogers - IFBB Pro Body Fitness

Lohani Roche Noor - IFBB Pro Bodybuilding

Dawn Roberts -IFPA Pro Bodybuilding

Jenny Garside - IFPA Pro Trained Figure

Claire Harper - Top BNBF & NPA Figure competitor

Emma James - Twice world champion, 13 times European and 17 times British Champion in powerlifting

Following on from this year's success, and after much request we have decided to stage another female seminar/workshop.The Olympic Gym is owned and run by IFBB Pro Paul George and his side kick myself, Tania (elfintan)

9am - Doors Open for PT Sessions *(STRICTLY PRE BOOK ONLY - do not turn up if you have NOT booked on a training session)*

9.30am - Start PT Sessions

12pm - Doors Open for Afternoon Workshops/Seminars

12.30 - Women and Steroids - A Brief Overview

13.30 - Posing Workshop *

13.30 - Basic Diet & Training Program Construction **

15.30 - Break

16.00 - The SHEDevil Within - Muscle Gain & Body Image

17.00 - Open Floor Q&A

18.00 Finish

*All female classes from all federations will be covered.

Bodyfitness

Trained Figure

Toned Figure

T Walk

Physique

** Ideal for beginners/novices unsure of where to start when trying to put a training program together and help with how to construct a basic eating plan.

Olympic Gym

Bridgewatermill

Legh St

Eccles

M30 0UT

0161 707 7161

[email protected]

As always I will be updating on a regular basis so keep popping back and checking how things are going.

Thanks

Tania & Paul George


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks good! Certainly a valuable experience for anyone at any level and not to be missed.

Does Emma James train at your place?

Martin


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not missing it this year - should be a good day for the girlies !

9am :confused1: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Looks good! Certainly a valuable experience for anyone at any level and not to be missed.
> 
> Does Emma James train at your place?
> 
> Martin


No she doesn't. She does some of her training at Evolution in Rochdale. I'm really pleased she can make it. Very inspirational lady...and STRONG lol. I am hoping for confirmation off another powerlifter so keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> I'm not missing it this year - should be a good day for the girlies !
> 
> 9am :confused1: :lol:


Ha I know lol. We thought we'd open the doors a bit earlier this time as we kind of ran out of time on this years.

You better be there this time Missy. Let me know if you need anything. :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am defo going to this...count me in


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I may be in California....DAMMIT! *GB runs off to see what she can rearrange*


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'd love to come along too - as long as you don't have an alarm at the door that goes off when fat people walk in :lol: :lol:

However I'm based in East Kent - so I'll have to try and find somewhere to bunk down the night before, I'm not sure I could drive up the same day and be there by 9am!!!


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

I might come to this actually, I'm due a visit to see the family, It's only 20 mins from my grans house! Could work out well...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> I am defo going to this...count me in


 :thumb:



Gym Bunny said:


> I may be in California....DAMMIT! *GB runs off to see what she can rearrange*


 :thumbup1:



scorpio_biker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd love to come along too - as long as you don't have an alarm at the door that goes off when fat people walk in :lol: :lol:
> 
> However I'm based in East Kent - so I'll have to try and find somewhere to bunk down the night before, I'm not sure I could drive up the same day and be there by 9am!!!


It's open to everyone regardless of where they are at. The beauty about the women's seminar last time was the variety of girls that were here, from complete novices who have only just started training right tough to seasoned competitors and I don't think one of them felt out of place. The guys tend to worry that they won't be 'big' enough and so don't attend and make a million excuses where as the girls just go for it:thumb: And that is why our female seminar has been the most successful and productive.

I will try to hook up and organise ride shares for people travelling in the same direction and like last time people also organised sharing hotel rooms to cut down the cost. I'll get a list of local hotels up soon.



Cass said:


> I might come to this actually, I'm due a visit to see the family, It's only 20 mins from my grans house! Could work out well...


Happy Days


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Count me in


You are counted x:thumb:


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

Count me in

x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

stephie34 said:


> Count me in
> 
> x


 :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Also just received confirmation from Malika Zitouni - Miss Justabouteverythingtodowithtrainedfigure :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Gutted I missed this last time, hopefully I'll back into everything this time round so I can make it this time. Put me down as a maybe for now!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Okeydokey:thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hoping to come, missed it last year!! xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

What sort of numbers are you expecting/catering for Tan ?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

me and chrissie are hoping to come down for this!

(thats liz not kami (origin) obviously!)


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Wouldn't miss it for the world, learnt so much last time twas unreal all that knowledge and expertise under one roof :thumbup1:

x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Linny said:


> Wouldn't miss it for the world, learnt so much last time twas unreal all that knowledge and expertise under one roof :thumbup1:
> 
> x


Indeed - def coming again!!!! I might not be token fat bird this time!!!

Hmm will this work????


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> What sort of numbers are you expecting/catering for Tan ?


The training session places will have to be strictly limited to a maximum of 4 per trainer so it works out at about 24 training places + I would like to do master classes in all 3 power lifts - squats, deads & bench, again with limited places. Training will be the 1st thing to kick off and will run til lunchtime so theoretically if you're not training then no need to turn up until 12ish, and depending on the response we may have to limit entry in the morning to trainees only but after that we can cater for a max of 100 people through out the day.



Origin said:


> me and chrissie are hoping to come down for this!
> 
> (thats liz not kami (origin) obviously!)


Liz - Chrissie has already got it in the diary x



Linny said:


> Wouldn't miss it for the world, learnt so much last time twas unreal all that knowledge and expertise under one roof :thumbup1:
> 
> x


 :thumb:



Beklet said:


> Indeed - def coming again!!!! I might not be token fat bird this time!!!
> 
> Hmm will this work????


It did indeed work. That pic is fab as it was pretty much pre everyone's big comps so in there we had the next NABBA Miss Trained Figure, Miss Universe 2nd placer, IFPA Pro card winner and top ten placers at UKBFF finals as well as NABBA Britain qualifiers!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Woohoooooo, can't wait. For those pondering whether to come or not just make your minds up to come along. Everyone is friendly and approachable and you'll not be left standing alone. The last one was soooo much fun and it ended far too quickly!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Woohoooooo, can't wait. For those pondering whether to come or not just make your minds up to come along. Everyone is friendly and approachable and you'll not be left standing alone. The last one was soooo much fun and it ended far too quickly!!


 :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dawn said:


> Woohoooooo, can't wait. For those pondering whether to come or not just make your minds up to come along. Everyone is friendly and approachable and you'll not be left standing alone. The last one was soooo much fun and it ended far too quickly!!


It was - bloody hell you look taller than me in that pic!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

defo will try come......

There are a fair few girls competing after march tan babe, Maybe one of the girls could do like a show prep/posing kinda class there?? that would be cool?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Beklet said:


> It was - bloody hell you look taller than me in that pic!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm massive me dontcha know :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> defo will try come......
> 
> There are a fair few girls competing after march tan babe, Maybe one of the girls could do like a show prep/posing kinda class there?? that would be cool?


Yes I know, that's why the seminar is when it is! Posing classes already on the agenda. The last one was good but this time I think we will break it down into classes so, trained, figure, bodyfitness, bodybuilding etc as different federations do vary in their posing slightly.

We also have confirmed Cheryl Meyers WNBF Pro! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> I'm massive me dontcha know :tongue:


*
HUGE!!!!!!!!!* :whistling:

*
*


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd like to do the training - I currently train on my own at home so it would be useful to get pointers on form and technique. :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Yes I know, that's why the seminar is when it is! Posing classes already on the agenda. The last one was good but this time I think we will break it down into classes so, trained, figure, bodyfitness, bodybuilding etc as different federations do vary in their posing slightly.
> 
> We also have confirmed Cheryl Meyers WNBF Pro! :thumb:


sweet il be 6 weeks out so should be looking half decent lol and extra posing and stage prac is always a good thing :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

scorpio_biker said:


> I'd like to do the training - I currently train on my own at home so it would be useful to get pointers on form and technique. :thumb:


Good stuff. Keep popping back in here for updates. Places will be limited so as soon as I know who is doing what then get your name down x



MissBC said:


> sweet il be 6 weeks out so should be looking half decent lol and extra posing and stage prac is always a good thing :thumb:


Nice one!!! I won't have even started so will still be nice and chunky lol:thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Nice one!!! I won't have even started so will still be nice and chunky lol:thumb:


Built like a brick s**t house more like  meant in a nice way lol x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Tan has bigger guns than me:mad: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> Built like a brick s**t house more like  meant in a nice way lol x


As long as I don't smell like one:whistling:



WRT said:


> Tan has bigger guns than me:mad: :lol:


That's Lancashire water x


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Tan would love to attend... will be a few weeks out from my comp by then. If I can arrange to be there I will, I live miles away lol x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if the invite still extends my way i will make this one.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Oh Tan would love to attend... will be a few weeks out from my comp by then. If I can arrange to be there I will, I live miles away lol x


Hun - Girls came from all over the country last time...furthest travelled from the Shetland Isles. What comp you doing? trust me when I say you won't regret it. Like I've said as it all comes together I try to sort as many ride/room shares as I can and put people in contact with each other:thumb:



Pscarb said:


> if the invite still extends my way i will make this one.....


Of course it still stands:thumbup1: x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if the invite still extends my way i will make this one.....


 :w00t: :blink: No Tan cakes for me then


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> :w00t: :blink: No Tan cakes for me then


 :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> :w00t: :blink: No Tan cakes for me then


 non at all lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

All excited about this now even though it's a few months away. Baking cakes is cruel unless you can make a healthy protein cake lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> All excited about this now even though it's a few months away. Baking cakes is cruel unless you can make a healthy protein cake lol


All my cakes are healthy:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Tan

I might come and take a look see too.......not been to that neck of the woods before so all up for new experiences......

Lou X:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> Hey Tan
> 
> I might come and take a look see too.......not been to that neck of the woods before so all up for new experiences......
> 
> Lou X:thumb:


 :thumb :YAYYYYYY!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb :YAYYYYYY!!!!!! :thumb:


Guess I will have to make sure I am in some sort of decent shape......LOL!!

Lou XX


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ladies! I've been a member for a few weeks but haven't posted much - been lurking in the wings lol. This event sounds fab and I am very interested in attending if possible. By the sounds of it places may be limited but if there is a space for a littl'un...

gem x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lou said:


> Guess I will have to make sure I am in some sort of decent shape......LOL!!
> 
> Lou XX


 



fosnchops said:


> Hi ladies! I've been a member for a few weeks but haven't posted much - been lurking in the wings lol. This event sounds fab and I am very interested in attending if possible. By the sounds of it places may be limited but if there is a space for a littl'un...
> 
> gem x


Always room for a littl'un and hopefully you'll find out some tips of growing into a big'un

Am I very pleased to announce the addition of the gorgeous Jenny Garside (sp) IFPA Trained Figure Pro:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hun Ill deffo be coming if you have room for another ;-)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Hun Ill deffo be coming if you have room for another ;-)


Oh Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I shall start listing attendees by the end of the week and update as we go on....me is thinking there may be a cut off point!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

This is just going to be fantastic  Even more excited after chatting about it today.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> How did I miss this thread! Could I come along too? You can check out how my new diet and routine are working out for yourself Tan. :whistling: It'll be a good goal for me to add some size too!
> 
> Tinky
> 
> xxx


 :thumb: If you don't come I will be annoyed!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news Tan, Am def hoping to catch this one


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Great news Tan, Am def hoping to catch this one


Happy Days!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Really please to announce that we also have the gorgeous Xyleese Richards coming along. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: Hopefully by then she will be the UK's next IFBB Pro!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And just to show you the quality of the female athletes we have coming -

Kath Mullen










Malika Zitouni










Rachel Grice










Lohani Noor


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Xyleese Richards - (Thanks to Ripped Glutes)










Jenny Garside


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Great news Tan, Am def hoping to catch this one


babe we can maybe fly or drive up together? xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn Roberts










Claire Harper










Louise Rogers (Blonde)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheryl Myers










Emma James


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I would love to look like any one of those fantastic ladies (though I suspect some of them are totally unobtainable given my height and general body shape lol) :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I would love to look like any one of those fantastic ladies (though I suspect some of them are totally unobtainable given my height and general body shape lol) :thumb:


That's rubbish....look at the differences between all the girls. Dawn is not giant and she has had to work hard to get her physique and really battles with her weight...no excuses Missy!!!!! I used to use the 'not at my age' excuse but that's bollox too. Xyleese kicks ass and she's a grandma!

And i've just found this Emma James 2009 WPC Bench World Record @ 172.5kg


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> That's rubbish....look at the differences between all the girls. Dawn is not giant and she has had to work hard to get her physique and really battles with her weight...no excuses Missy!!!!! I used to use the 'not at my age' excuse but that's bollox too. Xyleese kicks ass and she's a grandma!
> 
> And i've just found this Emma James 2009 WPC Bench World Record @ 172.5kg


Lol no what I meant is....

Dawn seems more obtainable to me as I've met her, we're a similar height and possibly build etc....

Claire not so - she's tall and slim and I'm just not built that way 

Would love Emma's strength though!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> *I would love to look like any one of those fantastic ladies *(though I suspect some of them are totally unobtainable given my height and general body shape lol) :thumb:


I beleive Dawn was amongst them:whistling: :tongue: Of course we can't be shorter or taller but then everyone can only paint with the colours they are given so you're at no more of a disadvantage than anyone else! Some would argue that because of your height you actually have an advantage


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome group of ladies going to be there!! cant wait! xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Claire Harper what a physique......she so should of placed top 6 at the NABBA finals this year....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> I beleive Dawn was amongst them:whistling: :tongue: Of course we can't be shorter or taller but then everyone can only paint with the colours they are given so you're at no more of a disadvantage than anyone else! Some would argue that because of your height you actually have an advantage


Aye true - means I look bigger with less muscle.....also means I put on fat easily though...ah well, I got a heart rate monitor for my birthday, bring on the cardio :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Claire Harper what a physique......she so should of placed top 6 at the NABBA finals this year....


I agree Paul but I don't think she even came in the top ten but it's not put her off and she'll be attacking the toned again this year.



Beklet said:


> Aye true - means I look bigger with less muscle.....also means I put on fat easily though...ah well, I got a heart rate monitor for my birthday, bring on the cardio :lol:


 :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't wait for this event - its gonna be awesome!!


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

I cant wait dead excited, its gonna be a goodun


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> Can't wait for this event - its gonna be awesome!!


That's the plan!



Zee said:


> I cant wait dead excited, its gonna be a goodun


 :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

will I be allowed to sneak in ?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> will I be allowed to sneak in ?


Only in high heels and a wig! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Only in high heels and a wig! :whistling:


if thats serious and I decided.....as worrying as that is.....to turn up in high heels and wig...would i actualllllllly be allowed in?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I beleive Dawn was amongst them:whistling: :tongue: Of course we can't be shorter or taller but then everyone can only paint with the colours they are given so you're at no more of a disadvantage than anyone else! Some would argue that because of your height you actually have an advantage


Hey, I'm reading this don't cha know!!

Just to confirm I'm a proper short **** at 4'10.5" and certainly do struggle keeping weight off and also have age against me at 44 but that doesn't bother me, I find that a reason for doing this to prove age is not an excuse!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> if thats serious and I decided.....as worrying as that is.....to turn up in high heels and wig...would i actualllllllly be allowed in?


To the gym? No....into Essential...more than likely Although I've heard the doorstaff there have no shoulders:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Hey, I'm reading this don't cha know!!
> 
> Just to confirm I'm a proper short **** at 4'10.5" and certainly do struggle keeping weight off and also have age against me at 44 but that doesn't bother me, I find that a reason for doing this to prove age is not an excuse!! :thumb:


You were used as a positive example my Pocket Rocket. You make no secret of your struggles but you are also the perfect example of what some fcking hard work and hard dieting can do....you may be small but you've got more determination than most people I know and have be a huge inspiration to many, including me x


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> To the gym? No....into Essential...more than likely Although I've heard the doorstaff there have no shoulders:whistling:


I've never been there i dont know what your talking about :whistling:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Tan, Ya lickle qweep bud I lurve ya


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Tan, Ya lickle qweep bud I lurve ya


Now you know me better than that lol:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> I've never been there i dont know what your talking about :whistling:


 :innocent:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> I agree Paul but I don't think she even came in the top ten but it's not put her off and she'll be attacking the toned again this year.


then that will my reason for watching that class..... 



ElfinTan said:


> Only in high heels and a wig! :whistling:


sh1t i don't fit into Jenny's heels....not that i have tried never have not me..... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> then that will my reason for watching that class.....
> 
> *Pure professional interests of course*
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea if you want to call it Professional interest why not 

yea eye level, i forgot you was the jolly green giant.....lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Why, how tall are you both  ?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yea if you want to call it Professional interest why not
> 
> yea eye level, i forgot you was the jolly green giant.....lol





Jem said:


> Why, how tall are you both  ?


Lets just say I can see the top of Paul's head in flats.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Lets just say I can see the top of Paul's head in flats.... :whistling:


Mwahahahaha, that means I will too :devil2:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Mwahahahaha, that means I will too :devil2:


 

Paul knows he's my 2nd favourite grumpy, sarcastic, wider than he is tall man  if it wasn't for the tatste in shirts and lack of facial hair then......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Paul knows he's my 2nd favourite grumpy, sarcastic, wider than he is tall man  if it wasn't for the tatste in shirts and lack of facial hair then......


thank god the shirt worked....:laugh:

Jem i have a rule the taller you are than me the less carbs you eat so best not wear your heels...... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> thank god the shirt worked....:laugh:


The extreme lengths that you go to to keep me away


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thank god the shirt worked....:laugh:
> 
> Jem i have a rule the taller you are than me the less carbs you eat so best not wear your heels...... :whistling:


Shirts Tan :confused1: :lol:

I was going to say I will meet you on my knees then but that sounds a bit too much like something Ser would say - so I will settle for wearing flats


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Shirts Tan :confused1: :lol:


You are in for a real treat:whistling: Just bring your:cool2:! And maybe a grass skirt! :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> You are in for a real treat:whistling: Just bring your:cool2:! And maybe a grass skirt! :whistling:


Haha Tan, you've got me in bits here...

:w00t: :blink:  Hawaiian Noooooooo   A vertically challenged hawaiian shirt wearing man - I have picked an alpha male to prep me :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Haha Tan, you've got me in bits here...
> 
> :w00t: :blink:  Hawaiian Noooooooo   A vertically challenged hawaiian shirt wearing man - I have picked an alpha male to prep me :thumbup1:


Wellllllllll I suppose if you look at it like that........ :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now now girls Tan is hiding her pure lust for the shirt.....i wear more affliction stuff now though so do not worry Jem...


----------



## Ruthie C (Jan 4, 2010)

hi everyone

Am interested in coming to the seminar.

Am a slightly 'older' lady just getting into body building/shaping and looking for likeminded people with knowledge and experience that can say if competetion is a good idea or a pipe dream. So i think the seminar could be a good place to start.

am guessing the best idea would be to call and find out more details like cost, etc.

Ruthie


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

So how does Mr Pscarb get an invite to a ladys day????? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

:ban:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> So how does Mr Pscarb get an invite to a ladys day????? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> :ban:


He preps women very succesfully (both naturally and assisted) so his knowledge and experience can benefit.....and it's my gig and I like him, respect him and think his contribution to FBB is worthy of an invite.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ruthie C said:


> hi everyone
> 
> Am interested in coming to the seminar.
> 
> ...


Ruthie - age is not a limitation so don't even fret that! The best way to keep updated is keep checking this forum as i will update continually. Alternatively you can add The Olympic Gym on Facebook (if you are on it) and then request an invite! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> now now girls Tan is hiding her pure lust for the shirt.....i wear more affliction stuff now though so do not worry Jem...


My fantasys are not shattered!!!!!!!!

I didn't know Mothercare did an Affliction range:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> My fantasys are not shattered!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't know Mothercare did an Affliction range:whistling:


ah your wrong not mothercare.....Adams :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> ah your wrong not mothercare.....Adams :thumb:


Didn't Adams go under? :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Didn't Adams go under? :laugh:


Or down????? :whistling:


----------



## missuniverse 89 (Aug 21, 2009)

this sounds interesing, I used to do this sort ofthing myself as I am a previous Universe winner, now a little older and stil ok shape it would like to compete again, so might think of comming, I live in kent so will have to see how it goes. x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well all are welcome.

And as for the ladies who think that age is against them then check out the stunning Stacey Pillari






That's my cop out blasted out of the window!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sorry things have not been updated as I have wished but this weather has really made even getting to and from work REALLY difficult as the car is stuck outside the house and the gym is 3 miles away so we are either walking or getting lifts.

By the looks of things we may have to limit places and may look at pre book tickets for those wanting to guarentee a place. That will be the only way we will be able to keep a tab on the numbers and so by ensure smooth running. Please give me til weekend to get things sorted and thanks for all your interest and enthusiasm x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Can I play with the big girls doing bench, squat & deads if there's 1 going  xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> Can I play with the big girls doing bench, squat & deads if there's 1 going  xx


Just trying to get that sorted now! Although I may have to rope in some PL mates as not many female PL about!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you spoken to Valerie? x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> Have you spoken to Valerie? x


Am on the case:whistling:....am actually turning into a bit of a pain in the ass stalker type....I like to think of it as determination


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahahahah i may just pull a big deadlift out of the bag for sh1ts and giggles lol!! but in saying that i maybe should be careful lol

let us know when u have details and il buy my ticket x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Defo count me in also...looking forward to a trek up north!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Meet you halfway Kate !


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Deal :thumb: So looking forward to this!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Am on the case:whistling:....am actually turning into a bit of a pain in the ass stalker type....I like to think of it as determination


Do you want me to ask Emma if she can round up some of her collegues? She should be in the gym today :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> Do you want me to ask Emma if she can round up some of her collegues? She should be in the gym today :thumbup1:


Already done!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Linny said:


> Do you want me to ask Emma if she can round up some of her collegues? She should be in the gym today :thumbup1:


Aye - if she can sort my 'Fear of Squats' in 20 mins I'll be impressed!!!


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Defo count me in also...looking forward to a trek up north!!


x2!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I was chatting with Paul (hubby) today and we have decided that as everyone is not going to be competing then we need to run something whilst the girls that are can attend the posing workshop (which will be split into feds/classes). So we are putting together a workshop for training programs and how to put one together. What do do and when/ rep ranges/ number of sets etc. We want it to be informal and 'hands on' meaning that you will not be spoon fed a programm but encouraged and shown how to put one together.

Also looking at the huge response we are getting we will have to limit places and will be putting up information on how to pre order you tickets. I am also finalising the last details for the training groups amd these will be strictly limited and on a first come 1st serve basis!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*PLEASE READ*
​
Due to the HUGE response that we have already had to this event we are having to limit the places and I highly recommend that you pre book your place. To order tickets please send a cheque made *p**ayable to The Olympic Gym* stating how many tickets that you require. You can enclose a stamped address envelope and we will send you tickets to you OR you can pick them up on the day. PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU GIVE YOU NAME AND MOBILE NUMBER FOR CONTACT DETAILS & EMAIL ADDRESS along with your ticket order. If there is no stamped address envelope then I will presume you are picking you tickets up on the day.

Tickets £10 per person.

Send Cheques to:

Tania George

Olympic Gym

Bridgewatermill

Legh St

Eccles

M30 0UT

0161 707 7161

Below is a list of training groups. In addition to these we are also holding master classes in a couple of the Power/Olympic lifts but these have yet to be confirmed. IF YOU ARE NOT TRAINING IN ONE OF THESE GROUPS THEN THE EVENT WILL START FOR YOU AT *12 **MIDDAY**!!!!! (itinerary is just being finalised) *

Back - Louise Rogers IFBB Bodyfitness Pro

Shoulders & Calves - Kath Mullen NABBA Miss England

Hams/Glutes - Rach Grice NABBA Miss Universe Class Winner

Bi's/Tri's - Xyleese Richards UKBFF Heavyweight & Overall Winner 2009

Chest - Malika Zitouni NABBA & NAC Universe Class Winner

Quads - Cheryl Myers WNBF Pro

These small group personal training sessions by some of the UK's top female bodybuilders are restricted to 3 places per group and will be on a 'first come first serve basis' so if you are interested I will need an email off you stating which group you would like to train with. The cost of these sessions will be £10 (not included in the entry ticket) and you will have to be at the gym at 9am.

Email [email protected]

Keep checking back because I will keep updating

Tania xxx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Email sent hunni. Will send cheque off today for both :thumbup1: x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Email sent as well - will send cheque today for £20.

Cheers

Kate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*Hams & Glutes is now full*


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

u get my email tan?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yup....panic over Hun x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Back with Louise and bis n tris with Ze have now been booked up!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm not actually sure I still own a chequebook but I'll have a look tomorrow and see if can find one


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm not actually sure I still own a chequebook but I'll have a look tomorrow and see if can find one


Postal order or if you want to risk just sending the cash in a card tis up to you....we aint high tech lol

Mkae the postal order to Paul George though rather than The Olympic Gym.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Postal order or if you want to risk just sending the cash in a card tis up to you....we aint high tech lol
> 
> Mkae the postal order to Paul George though rather than The Olympic Gym.


Cool will have a dig around later! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

No worries


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmph suppose I had better pull me finger out and sort this tomorrow as well - which masterclasses are left ? shoulders and calves ?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hmmph suppose I had better pull me finger out and sort this tomorrow as well - which masterclasses are left ? shoulders and calves ?


Jemma - you get the special treatment of Mr S putting you through your paces We thought it would be the ideal opportunity for anyone that he is prepping to have a session Pscarb styley:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Jemma - you get the special treatment of Mr S putting you through your paces We thought it would be the ideal opportunity for anyone that he is prepping to have a session Pscarb styley:lol:


I am having one of those on 6th Feb already :w00t: :death: :blink: ....more?

Better sort me n the crew out with Affliction clothing too so we match the master then :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> I am having one of those on 6th Feb already :w00t: :death: :blink: ....more?
> 
> Better sort me n the crew out with Affliction clothing too so we match the master then :whistling:


There is 6 weeks between the two sessions.....should give you plenty of shopping time....and recovery


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> I am having one of those on 6th Feb already :w00t: :death: :blink: ....more?
> 
> Better sort me n the crew out with Affliction clothing too so we match the master then :whistling:


Jem for you to match you'd have to be on your knees for the full session, it's not fair for you to have a height advantage


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Linny said:


> Jem for you to match you'd have to be on your knees for the full session, it's not fair for you to have a height advantage


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Found chequebook :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Linny said:


> Jem for you to match you'd have to be on your knees for the full session, it's not fair for you to have a height advantage


all this flack is just uncalled for 

I will be running the girls i am prepping through a training session in the morning what we will be training is yet to be decided......


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> all this flack is just uncalled for
> 
> I will be running the girls i am prepping through a training session in the morning what we will be training is yet to be decided......


Don't they say good things come in small packages:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> Don't they say good things come in small packages:whistling:


You don't find diamonds the size of bricks!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like its gonna be a busy day.

Will there be a few people doing photos?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> You don't find diamonds the size of bricks!


Exactly :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gumball said:


> Sounds like its gonna be a busy day.
> 
> Will there be a few people doing photos?


You?????????  <<<<<<official invite on the hop lol!!!!!!!

*Shoulders & Calves with Kath is now FULL!!!!!*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> all this flack is just uncalled for
> 
> I will be running the girls i am prepping through a training session in the morning what we will be training is yet to be decided......


Poor little man 

Advance notice will be required for serious preparation :cool2:

so how many ladies in your hareem Paul ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Linny said:


> Don't they say good things come in small packages:whistling:


Yep!!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> Poor little man
> 
> Advance notice will be required for serious preparation :cool2:
> 
> so how many ladies in your hareem Paul ?


3 maybe 4 not sure yet, depends on how many hate me by the time this seminar comes around 

i will make a decision on what to train after i have worked with you all for a few weeks...... :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> 3 maybe 4 not sure yet, depends on how many hate me by the time this seminar comes around
> 
> i will make a decision on what to train after i have worked with you all for a few weeks...... :thumb:


  Well you're stuck with me I'm afraid right to the bitter end :lol:

Ok tan best sort this cheque out unless I can do paypal ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> Well you're stuck with me I'm afraid right to the bitter end :lol:


i will hold you to that Jem.... :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Well you're stuck with me I'm afraid right to the bitter end :lol:
> 
> Ok tan best sort this cheque out unless I can do paypal ?


Cheque/cash or postal order hun!


----------



## alexia (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Elfintan,

apologises if I'm not posting this correctly.. it's my first post.

I'm interested in your womens training seminar in March - can you give me some idea of the price please ..?

Cheers  )


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Here Hun! 



ElfinTan said:


> *PLEASE READ*
> ​
> Due to the HUGE response that we have already had to this event we are having to limit the places and I highly recommend that you pre book your place. To order tickets please send a cheque made *p**ayable to The Olympic Gym* stating how many tickets that you require. You can enclose a stamped address envelope and we will send you tickets to you OR you can pick them up on the day. PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU GIVE YOU NAME AND MOBILE NUMBER FOR CONTACT DETAILS & EMAIL ADDRESS along with your ticket order. If there is no stamped address envelope then I will presume you are picking you tickets up on the day.
> 
> ...


*PLEASE NOTE THAT MALIKA IS NOW DOING THE QUAD SESSION AND CHERYL THE CHEST SESSION!!!!!!*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i will hold you to that Jem.... :thumb:


 :confused1: erm yep just great 



ElfinTan said:


> Cheque/cash or postal order hun!


Okily dokily - just writing it now

saying that clairey is still waiting for her christmas card - I'm naf with mailing stuff so you will spur me on to do both


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I am also please to announce the addition of the superb Valerie Ritchie who some of you will remember from the last seminar.

Valerie is -*European Masters Powerlifting Champion 75kg, *

*
**British Senior Powerlifting Champion 75kg,*

*
** (World Masters Silver Medalist 75kg)*

And she will be doing a Deadlifting Master Class!

So for anyone having problems with their form on this fundemental lift or for those who have always wanted to deadlift but not known where to begin them this is your opportunity to learn the basics or perfect you form with one of the world's top female powerlifters!

We will also be running master classes is Bench Press & Squat! These are lifts that many women shy away from so this really is your chance to have people who really know their stuff show you how to perform these lifts safely and correctly:thumb:

Again places are limited (3 per group) and the fee is £10 and they will be run at the same time as the PT sessions!

Interested?

email

[email protected]


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Would recommend the masterclasses - did squat session with Valerie last year and I learned so much (despite having The Fear again, my form has improved no end lol!!) :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Would recommend the masterclasses - did squat session with Valerie last year and I learned so much (despite having The Fear again, my form has improved no end lol!!) :thumb:


 :beer:


----------



## alexia (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi ElfinTan,

Can You put me down for the Womens training seminar please. Id like to do the hams / glutes training session as well please. So I'll send on a cheque for £20.. I think thats right ?? Also please could you let me know if there are still free places...? Cheers  )


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

alexia said:


> Hi ElfinTan,
> 
> Can You put me down for the Womens training seminar please. Id like to do the hams / glutes training session as well please. So I'll send on a cheque for £20.. I think thats right ?? Also please could you let me know if there are still free places...? Cheers  )


I'm afraid the Hams and Glutes session was fully reserved within about 2 hours, I posted as soon as it was filled and there is already a waiting list for anyone that drops out.

Off the top of my head I think I have -

1 x chest with Cheryl

3 x squat master class

1 x dead master class (this is one I'm not so sure about)

2 x bench press master class.

Please *EMAIL me **[email protected]* to reserve you place in which ever of the above you chose. And then yes you are correct to send cheque/postal order along with a SAE *AND* your contact details, mobile, email etc. Make sure you email to reserve the place tho. This way I can keep a track of things without having to scroll through all the threads on the different forums etc! And I then also have email contact so that I can just mail out any updates straight to you!

Cheers

T x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> *Hams & Glutes is now full*


^^^^^^^^^^ posted 12th!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb: Cheers for the sticky x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not a problem...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

will sort your money today tan x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> will sort your money today tan x


No worries x



Miss Molly said:


> Right...off to find my cheque book!
> 
> How easy is it to get to your place by train Tan? Do you know if anyones coming via Newcastle I could hitch a lift with? xxx


Just get a train into Manchester. From the city centre you can get either a train to Patricroft (closest) or Eccles (walking distance) or tram or bus.

A few girls off Muscle Talk have booked into ETAP in Salford for £35 per night for a double room -

http://www.etaphotel.com/gb/hotel-6003-etap-hotel-etap-hotel-manchester-salford/index.shtml

Some of them are looking for roomies to share the costs so it is an idea before anyone books anything on their own to have a shout out for anyone else looking to share a room. A couple of the girls have also offered lifts from ETAP to the gym but as far as I can see the tram runs past and I will find out which bus runs past too!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellant i need a roomy......lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mwahahaha ^^^^^

ETAP ooooh noooo ! Have had nightmares in Etap - is this one ok?

I am looking into hotel rooms this weekend and may get cheaper rates through the works travel agent I use so will come back and let you know.

Myself, Tara and Kate will be in the same hotel with Zara so long as she is still coming... eh zar? not checked with her lately ? Beks?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> Mwahahaha ^^^^^
> 
> ETAP ooooh noooo ! Have had nightmares in Etap - is this one ok?
> 
> ...


if you can let me know which one your in and i will get a different one.....lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if you can let me know which one your in and i will get a different one.....lol


 :lol: :lol: I am specifically booking rooms either side of you Paul :devil2: you can be the jam in our sandwich :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Mwahahaha ^^^^^
> 
> ETAP ooooh noooo ! Have had nightmares in Etap - is this one ok?
> 
> ...


Never stayed there so can't comment! I've not heard off Z but she's a last minute impulse bunny lol and i think Beks has a sofa reserved at Linnys...but again don't quote me on that! Shame everyone is dieting or we could do a night out....then again diet coke is available at most venues although my kinda club may not be to everyone's taste lol



Pscarb said:


> if you can let me know which one your in and i will get a different one.....lol


Che George still has a room for you so let me know if you will be using the cosy hospitalities....(love the way you are being all cute and fluffy:whistling



Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: I am specifically booking rooms either side of you Paul :devil2: you can be the jam in our sandwich :rockon:


Just wait til Mr Jam Sugar Sweet is two months into his diet:cool2:

Thanks again to all of you for coming coz basically without you these things are nothing. xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Never stayed there so can't comment! I've not heard off Z but she's a last minute impulse bunny lol and i* think Beks has a sofa reserved at Linnys*...but again don't quote me on that! Shame everyone is dieting or we could do a night out....then again diet coke is available at most venues although my kinda club may not be to everyone's taste lol


Oh yes, same as last time......lol last year we had healthy chicken and rice until I got near your cakes - seeing as we're all dieting, are you going to be an evil temptress or will you be developing a healthier protein cake? :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cakes should just be cakes....nothing healthy about them ;0)


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hehe cant wait for this should be a good experience


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Cakes should just be cakes....nothing healthy about them ;0)


Hmmm for one week only may change my cheat meal day...:laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Mwahahaha ^^^^^
> 
> ETAP ooooh noooo ! Have had nightmares in Etap - is this one ok?
> 
> ...


count me in.... let me know details etc? but lets not make it really poop (i like some nice things lol)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

From what I can gather ETAP is very basic!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Tan - how close is the Ramada at Salford Quays or the Ascott Hotel?

Cheers

Kate


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> Hi Tan - how close is the Ramada at Salford Quays or the Ascott Hotel?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kate


The Ascott is really close and had some friends stay there when they came to our wedding and they said it was really nice!

The Quays is a bit further away but still easy travelling distance x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If you look on the map on the website for the Ramada at the Quays, if you zoom in slightly, up and to the left you can see two Railway Station symbols, one is for Eccles and the other is for Patricroft - we are just to the left of Patricroft station!

http://www.ramada.com/Ramada/control/Booking/check_avail?areaCode=KCYBH&brandCode=RA&searchWithinMiles=25&areaType=1&destination=Manchester&stateName=N/A&state=NA&countryName=United%20Kingdom&country=GB&checkInDate=&numberAdults=1&numberRooms=1&checkOutDate=&numberChildren=0&numberBigChildren=0&rateName=Best%20Avail&rate=000&variant=uk&id=19571&propBrandId=RA&force_nostay=false&tab=tab4


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Update on initial post!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Not had time to look at hotels for this yet ...pfft so will sort something this week. Ramada sounds half decent - so will look at this first, including you as well Bri


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> Not had time to look at hotels for this yet ...pfft so will sort something this week. Ramada sounds half decent - so will look at this first, including you as well Bri


I've found a room for 22 quid. I hate to think what kinda hole it's gonna turn out to be! .....Yeh I'm very much on a budget! If anyone's the same, or just tight, pm me and I'll tell you where. Jus don't wanna go advertising where and when I 'm gonna be on an open forum!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fosnchops said:


> I've found a room for 22 quid. I hate to think what kinda hole it's gonna turn out to be! .....Yeh I'm very much on a budget! If anyone's the same, or just tight, pm me and I'll tell you where. Jus don't wanna go advertising where and when I 'm gonna be on an open forum!


so you will pm me later.... :whistling:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so you will pm me later.... :whistling:


Oh dear they're fully booked .............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> Oh dear they're fully booked .............. :lol: :lol:


yeah but what with :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> Oh dear they're fully booked .............. :lol: :lol:


mmmmmmmmmm maybe we could share?? :devil2: :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> yeah but what with :lol: :lol: :lol:


Argh don't! :lol: I'm already doubting my own tightass'dness!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm really pleased to announce thatt we will have Tracey Abbot from Fit For You Bikinis there on the day too. Tracey makes bespoke competition bikinis for all budgets. I'm just waiting for some sample piccies of her but if I recall Dawn used her services last year and had nothing but good to report! So for all you girls competing and in need of a stunning comp suit this could be the ideal chance to have one made.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool stuff ....still need to post your cheque I think Tan !


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Cool stuff ....still need to post your cheque I think Tan !


Yup you do lol! But you're not on your own hun!

Tracey has also made a posing suit for Rachel Grice and I know Rachel sends all her girls to Tracey....can't get a much better recommendation than from Miss Universe!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pmd u babe x


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Yup you do lol! But you're not on your own hun!
> 
> Tracey has also made a posing suit for Rachel Grice and I know Rachel sends all her girls to Tracey....can't get a much better recommendation than from Miss Universe!


 :bounce: This just keeps getting better! Training, masterclasses, posing and now we get to do some shopping too! :bounce: There's a lot of effort going into this Tan, thankyou!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> pmd u babe x


 :thumb :Hokey Smokey



fosnchops said:


> :bounce: This just keeps getting better! Training, masterclasses, posing and now we get to do some shopping too! :bounce: There's a lot of effort going into this Tan, thankyou!


Awe...you're very welcome x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I'm really pleased to announce thatt we will have Tracey Abbot from Fit For You Bikinis there on the day too. Tracey makes bespoke competition bikinis for all budgets. I'm just waiting for some sample piccies of her but if I recall Dawn used her services last year and had nothing but good to report! So for all you girls competing and in need of a stunning comp suit this could be the ideal chance to have one made.


I spoke to Tracey last week. She's really helpful. Going to see her in March for a fitting


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's one she did for me last year.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dawn said:


> Here's one she did for me last year.


Ooh pretty! :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

VERY pretty!!!!!....Shame UKBFF don't allow sparkles of any sort.....for physique competitors :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

it looks nice dont get me wrong,its a bit bling bling though init!not on a bodybuilding stage please.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

mal said:


> it looks nice dont get me wrong,its a bit bling bling though init!not on a bodybuilding stage please.


Why not???


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

mal said:


> it looks nice dont get me wrong,its a bit bling bling though init!not on a bodybuilding stage please.


Nabba figure girls are expected to bling up. The BNBF who I compete with allow blinging for the evening show in figure AND physique. Why not indeed, I got loads of complements and certainly on the American stage where I now compete, you really have to stand out as much as possible (hence the hair colour too).


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ROOMIE NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is anyone looking to halve their accomodation costs?

I have someone who is looking for a roomie (NOT YOU PAUL!!!!!!!! :whistling: )

PM me and I'll put you in contact!

Kitty - the bling certainly doesn't take away from your physique that is for sure. I also think it is hardly the competitors fault in the figure classes where bling is EXPECTED by the powers that be....rightly or wrongly that is the way it is!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> it looks nice dont get me wrong,its a bit bling bling though init!not on a bodybuilding stage please.


Why not Mal??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Nabba figure girls are expected to bling up. The BNBF who I compete with allow blinging for the evening show in figure AND physique. Why not indeed, I got loads of complements and certainly on the American stage where I now compete, you really have to stand out as much as possible (hence the hair colour too).


 i know what your saying,but i never liked it oh and the hi heels! its just my own opinion.it is tacky.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mal said:


> i know what your saying,but i never liked it oh and the hi heels! its just my own opinion.it is tacky.


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: huh :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

High heels & a tan go with everything


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: huh :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> High heels & a tan go with everything


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Im not a heels girl usually but I think the heels make it look very feminine, and the lovely bikini's are lovely and make the finishing touches on top of all the hard work the ladies put in to get there.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

now look ladies.i don't want to start any trouble here.if you like wearing all that bling

fair enough.oh and the heels!and you do look beautiful dressed up parading round the stage.BUT its bodybuilding not miss world.let that be an end to it.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jem said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: huh :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> High heels & a tan go with everything


 mmmmm.in ibiza maybe....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> now look ladies.i don't want to start any trouble here.if you like wearing all that bling
> 
> fair enough.oh and the heels!and you do look beautiful dressed up parading round the stage.BUT its bodybuilding not miss world.let that be an end to it.


no its bodybuilding for men, the female classes have some different criteria rules.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

oh i see..mmmm maybe they could introduce an underwear class...


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

mal said:


> oh i see..mmmm maybe they could introduce an underwear class...


The heels accentuate the legs and glutes to their best, the bling/make-up/hair as you put it is because the ladies have to look feminine otherwise they get marked down. The competitors don't make the rules the federation does! How can you compare the females on stage to Miss World?

If you train you'd see how much work it takes to build a great physique!

Maybe your better off going to see a different type of 'show' if you want to see underwear:confused1: it's just a thought!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> Maybe your better off going to see a different type of 'show' if you want to see underwear:confused1: it's just a thought!!!!


well said :laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i think the competiters do push it a bit,to be fair.and i know what im talking about.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

mal said:


> i think the competiters do push it a bit,to be fair.and i know what im talking about.


Well maybe if you explained why instead of making random comments people would know where your coming from instead of you just getting their backs up


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

random comments indeed,how very dare you!ive known lots of competetive female ""bodybuilders" over the years and most of them disliked all the fake and jewel's.maybe we can just agree to disagree on this subject.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mal said:


> random comments indeed,how very dare you!ive known lots of competetive female ""bodybuilders" over the years and most of them disliked all the fake and jewel's.maybe we can just agree to disagree on this subject.


Well either shut up or start your own thread on the evils of bling and stop hijacking Tan's thread :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

mal said:


> *random comments indeed,how very dare you*!ive known lots of competetive female ""bodybuilders" over the years and most of them disliked all the fake and jewel's.maybe we can just agree to disagree on this subject.


why do i hear a comedians voice here :tongue: :laugh:

It's irrelevant that birds dislike it, it's part of the "looking feminine" whatever that is :confused1:

I dislike the fact you can be marked down if you don't, I'd much prefer to get on stage in otomix boots but it's not gonna change.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Linny said:


> why do i hear a comedians voice here :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> It's irrelevant that birds dislike it, it's part of the "looking feminine" whatever that is :confused1:
> 
> I dislike the fact you can be marked down if you don't, I'd much prefer to get on stage in otomix boots but it's not gonna change.


 i totaly agree with you,and let that be an end to it,im upsetting jem.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The reason I have chosen to do FBB is because I DON'T want the bling and heels but as already mentioned the criteria for many of the classes is laid down by the federations and not the competitors. Some do say the shoes are 'optional' but will them mark you down if you don't wear any. So that is hardly 'optional' and then hardly down to the individual as to whether they wear them or not if they want the best result for their hard work. The choice is there to go for physique but again this is not suited to all the girls, it would be like saying a middleweight has the choice of going into the super heavies for the men.

You have to remember that there is no 1st timers, novices etc for the women so most HAVE to start with the figure classes and then have no option but to bling and heel for the reasons already discussed.

I agree with many of Mals points I know I personally just couldn't carry off or be comfortable in the heels and bling...but your delivery sucks mate ;0) It would be great if you could take it up with you regional rep for the various federations so the powers that be know the views out there. Female competitors are constantly told they need to remain 'feminine' and are given ambiguous 'critieria' to work towards. So whether we like it or not in certain classes it is part of the judging criteria and it's like it or lump it. However this is unlikely to change in the near future...or ever!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh boy, what have I started!! Sorry Tan. Mal, if I meet you I'm going to pull your hair and scratch you for winding the girlies up 

Anyone who knows me will know I don't own a skirt/dress (other than my wedding dress which is still in my wardrobe and that was 14 years ago since I wore that)....I walk around wearing boots and jeans/combats and am the least feminine person going. However, there's just something nice about blinging up for stage...it's also the only time I wear make up!! I used to be the same and only wanted a plain bikini but maybe the girlie side of me is finally coming out LOL!!

Oh......and the underwear thing has already been done at some shows I've been to.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Oh boy, what have I started!! Sorry Tan. Mal, if I meet you I'm going to pull your hair and scratch you for winding the girlies up


Trust you to come in here causing bloody ruptions Misses!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what do you mean the underwear thing has already been done "i missed it"S**T.

At this point im going to retract everything iv'e said and apologise,none of what i have said is true or right,I'm sorry for having an opinion on womens fitness comps,i take it all back and say sorry.yes i do think you all look amazing up on stage,i love you all.except for jen she was horrible to me:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

mal said:


> what do you mean the underwear thing has already been done "i missed it"S**T.
> 
> At this point im going to retract everything iv'e said and apologise,none of what i have said is true or right,I'm sorry for having an opinion on womens fitness comps,i take it all back and say sorry.yes i do think you all look amazing up on stage,i love you all.except for jen she was horrible to me:tongue:


Great....I for one will sleep better now:whistling: :tongue:

So back to 'roomie' search!!!!!!!!!

I am still looking for someone that would like to share room costs....anyone???? (no still not you Paul FFS)!!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Linny said:


> The heels accentuate the legs and glutes to their best, the bling/make-up/hair as you put it is because the ladies have to look feminine otherwise they get marked down. The competitors don't make the rules the federation does! How can you compare the females on stage to Miss World?
> 
> If you train you'd see how much work it takes to build a great physique!
> 
> Maybe your better off going to see a different type of 'show' if you want to see underwear:confused1: it's just a thought!!!!


We have a fabulous 'gentlemen's club' The Phoenix in Milton Keynes....what do you think Linny should I send mal the address??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey There Peeps!

Can I just remind people that they will need to pre book their tickets for this event as places are strictly limited. If you have booked a *ANY* morning training session then I will need the £10 deposit for this asap as I have a waiting list of people for the sessions. If you are having problems getting a payment to me then please let me know (some I know about but still keep me updated and see what we can sort x) otherwise I will have to presume that you no longer want to attend the morning session.

Cheques need to be made payable to

Olympic Gym

and sent to

Olympic Gym

Bridgewater Mill

Legh St

Eccles

M30 0UT

Including a SAE along with your contact details mobile number/email addy

Morning Training + Afternoon Workshops = £20 (9am - 6pm)

Afternoon Workshop Only = £10 (12pm - 6pm)

Morning Training Only = £10 (9am - 12pm)

For the afternoon sessions we have several presentations covering various aspects of female related topics regarding weight training, posing workshops covering all classes and federations and basic training program & diet workshops and we'll finish of with and open floor Q&A!

Thanks Again

Tania


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm confused now lol - how much mullah you wanting from me hun ? x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> I'm confused now lol - how much mullah you wanting from me hun ? x


Are you training in the morning & doing the afternoon stuff? If yes then 20 squid!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Are you training in the morning & doing the afternoon stuff? If yes then 20 squid!


Ah dunno :confused1:  doing what Paul tells me  if I can come in the afternoon then that's hunky donky but I suspect otherwise somehow :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Morning aswell.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

and I have to pay extra for that pleasure lol ! you lot are nutters ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok here is the running order for the day! We will try our best to keep to the time scale but these things tend to run over:whistling:

9am - Doors Open for PT Sessions *(STRICTLY PRE BOOK ONLY - do not turn up if you have NOT booked on a training session)*

9.30am - Start PT Sessions

12pm - Doors Open for Afternoon Workshops/Seminars

12.30 - Women and Steroids - A Brief Overview

13.30 - Posing Workshop *

13.30 - Basic Diet & Training Program Construction **

15.30 - Break

16.00 - The SHEDevil Within - Muscle Gain & Body Image

17.00 - Open Floor Q&A

18.00 Finish

*All female classes from all federations will be covered except Fitness!

Bodyfitness

Trained Figure

Toned Figure

T Walk

Physique

** Ideal for beginners/novices unsure of where to start when trying to put a training program together and help with how to construct a basic eating plan.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Tan are there any PT sessions left?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Yeah I have a couple! One shoulders & calves, one bench, one deadlift!

And only 20 tickets left altogether so if anyone is planning on coming and not got/reserved theirs yet then you'd better get ya skates on.

We are limiting numbers so that everyone of partakes gets the most out of the day!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nice work

im just trying to decide if i come up early sat and stay sat night or come up friday and drive back sat night

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

It will be an early kick off Sat morn....but then again it will be a long day lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> nice work
> 
> im just trying to decide if i come up early sat and stay sat night or come up friday and drive back sat night
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Bri think we are planning on staying both nights hun but I havent booked the hotel yet - pm me before Friday as I will definitely book it before next Monday xx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah I have a couple! One shoulders & calves, one bench, one deadlift!
> 
> And only 20 tickets left altogether so if anyone is planning on coming and not got/reserved theirs yet then you'd better get ya skates on.
> 
> We are limiting numbers so that everyone of partakes gets the most out of the day!


Gave my mate Maria the list of PT sessions you have left, she should be contacting you shortly :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> Gave my mate Maria the list of PT sessions you have left, she should be contacting you shortly :thumbup1:


She's booked Chick x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> She's booked Chick x


Cool


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Bri think we are planning on staying both nights hun but I havent booked the hotel yet - pm me before Friday as I will definitely book it before next Monday xx


hmmmmmm i dont think i wanna stay both nights hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

let me think and il get back to you asap xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> hmmmmmm i dont think i wanna stay both nights hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> let me think and il get back to you asap xx


you are not sure or Baz is not sure if he will let you???


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you are not sure or Baz is not sure if he will let you???


 :lol: :lol:

the former thanks


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

OK Ladies only just over 3 weeks to go s better start getting ya skates on if you still want tickets!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hi There!

Well it's now only just under 3 weeks to the seminar so if you have not already made your travel and accommodation arrangements I suggest you do it asap! Some have also not got their tickets yet and I will remind you that places are limited and I cannot guarantee places without a ticket so you have been warned.

The gym address is

Bridgewater Mill

Legh St

Eccles

M30 0UT

0161 707 7161

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=m30+0UT&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=12.709674,39.506836&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Manchester,+Lancashire+M30+0UT,+United+Kingdom&ll=53.480053,-2.36279&spn=0.012489,0.038581&z=15

If you need directions from your accommodation then these can be acquired using the link above. Just click on 'directions' and then insert your hotel postcode.

The closest train station is Patricroft (this is shown on the map above) and trains are from Manchester Victoria Station.

Trams from Manchester Piccadilly Station run to Eccles (The Eccles Line) and you need to get off at the last stop. You will have Morrisons Supermarket on you left and a bus terminal and shops on you right.

Walk through the bus terminal and then keep walking straight ahead up the main road, You will pass an Aldi supermarket on your right, -

Keep going STRAIGHT on - this is Liverpool Rd.

After about 10 minutes walk you should see a petrol station (Tesco Extra) on your left.

Opposite there is the turning for Legh St - and the Gym in the BIG mill!

If you come to the canal bridge you have gone too far!

Alternatively there is a link below for buses that run from Eccles bus station to Patricroft Bridge. The buses stop JUST over the bridge so ring the bell when you see Cosmos Bingo and then Tesco Extra on your left! You will have to walk back over the bridge and cross the main road to get to Legh St and the gym!

http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/northwest/manchester/timetables/index.php?going_to=Patricroft+Bridge&depart_from=ECCLES+Bus+Stn&operator=11&page=1&redirect=no

If you are booked on a training session then you should arrive at 09.00 (when the doors will open and not before) and be ready to start training at 09.30. PLEASE DO NOT COME AT THIS TIME if you are not booked to train.

For everyone else the doors will open at 12.00.

Please make sure you bring enough food with you for the whole day. We have a microwave and a kettle. Cold drinks, coffee & tea will be on sale as will protein drinks. There is a Tesco Extra 1 minute away which sell basics and a couple of sandwich shops and fast food places (incl Subway). There is a Morrisons in Eccles town centre which is a very short drive away.

The Olympic Gym is located in an old mill building so make sure you bring a warm sweatshirt as it can get a bit nippy when you are just stood around - we find a few thin layers that can be taken on and off to be the best plan lol.

We also do not have lockers because we don't have any need for them. Nothing goes missing from here and we trust our customers to be as honest as the day is long and in 17 years we have only been let down once. So bags etc will be safe in the changing rooms. On the day we will be using both the male and female changing rooms as the gym will be closed to the public!

I know there are a few of you staying at the same hotels so if any of you would like to meet up on the Friday or Saturday for a bit of socialising then the best way to arrange this would be either on the forum threads or on the Facebook Events page! I'm afraid I just don't have time to arrange anything as this is a REALLY busy weekend for us.

For anyone dieting I will be opening my kitchen up between 6pm - 9pm on the Friday night for anyone needing to cook their food but please only of you are dieting and then contact me and I'll give you my address!

The day will run something like this -

9am - Doors Open for PT Sessions (STRICTLY PRE BOOK ONLY - do not turn up if you have NOT booked on a training session)

9.30am - Start PT Sessions

12pm - Doors Open for Afternoon Workshops/Seminars

12.30 - Women and Steroids - A Brief Overview

13.30 - Posing Workshop *

13.30 - Basic Diet & Training Program Construction **

15.30 - Break

16.00 - The SHEDevil Within - Muscle Gain & Body Image

17.00 - Open Floor Q&A

18.00 Finish

*All female classes from all federations will be covered.

Bodyfitness

Trained Figure

Toned Figure

T Walk

Physique

Myself and Paul would just like to take this opportunity to thank you all for coming and hope that you enjoy the day and come away knowing at least one thing you didn't know when you came in.

I think I have covered everything.

Tania & Paul George


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya hun email sent dosh in post tomorrow everything else sorted


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb: x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh ok - forgot about this ! will sort it out tomorrow ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

On the day we have decided to have a 'question' box which will be on the front desk. We often find with pen Q&A sessions that people all of a sudden become unbelievably shy:whistling: so the opportunity will be there for you to write down your questions regarding training, nutrition, supps etc and pop them in the box and we will read them out.....so no excuses! If you would like to address the question to a particular person then make a note of that. It is however at the addressed person's discretion as to whther they answer it or not!!!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

All the best on this, sounds a great day and well done on organising it.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> All the best on this, sounds a great day and well done on organising it.


Cheers!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> On the day we have decided to have a 'question' box which will be on the front desk. We often find with pen Q&A sessions that people all of a sudden become unbelievably shy:whistling: so the opportunity will be there for you to write down your questions regarding training, nutrition, supps etc and pop them in the box and we will read them out.....so no excuses! If you would like to address the question to a particular person then make a note of that. It is however at the addressed person's discretion as to whther they answer it or not!!!!


this is an excellant idea, i think the Q&A will be of more use with this....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellant idea, i think the Q&A will be of more use with this....


Yeah hopefully the usual 'tumbleweeds' roling through won't happen lol. It was suggested by Mr Black. Though to be fair it has gone pretty well at the last seminars but I'm still sure there were questions left unasked!  I know not everyone has the 'gobshyte' gene like some of us:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok ladies less than 2 weeks to go so hopefully everyone has got their tickets and sorted hotels and travel arrangements! :thumb:

Just let me know if you need anything!

Don't forget for those who are prepping my home kitchen will be open for you to cook you food between 6pm - 9pm so let me know if you need to use it and I'll pm you our address!

T x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok Gals - 7 days to go!

Like I've said if anyone needs anything please let me know!

I have less than 10 tickets left so if you were just thinking of 'turning up' on the day you may be disapointed! Places are limited so if you haven't got your ticket yet then time is really running out!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And for those competing who still haven't got their posing suits sorted don't forget Tracey will be there from Fit 4 U Bikinis!!!!!! Bespoke bikinis for all budgets!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

So excited sweedie


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have my outfit ready


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> So excited sweedie


 :thumb:



robisco11 said:


> I have my outfit ready


The scarey thing is I KNOW how much of a possibility that is! :cool2:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb:
> 
> The scarey thing is I KNOW how much of a possibility that is! :cool2:


lmao...well i do hang around with the right crowd to get kitted out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

really looking forward to the meet Tan i will be up at yours by 5pm friday night...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> lmao...well i do hang around with the right crowd to get kitted out


And if they can't get you shoes to fit then there is no hope"



Pscarb said:


> really looking forward to the meet Tan i will be up at yours by 5pm friday night...


Same here! Will be good to catch up! You coming straight to the gym aren't you? You sure I don't need to get owt in and save you schlepping stuff up with you! Mind you we probably have it in anyway....but veg and salad fresh on the day is always nicer!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes straight to the gym.....no i will be fine thanks i have to go to the supermarket to get the fresh meat so will be fine......i have a good expense budget 

it will be good to catch up.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes straight to the gym.....no i will be fine thanks i have to go to the supermarket to get the fresh meat so will be fine......i have a good expense budget
> 
> it will be good to catch up.....


Lol...ok x It's Mr G's birthday so we won't be working late!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I have my outfit ready


this should be interesting 



ElfinTan said:


> Lol...ok x It's Mr G's birthday so we won't be working late!


wooo thanks for the heads up :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Lol...ok x It's Mr G's birthday so we won't be working late!


what on Friday?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> what on Friday?


Yeah! 48! :whistling:

*Now ladies I know you this this is some bullsht sales pitch but the ticket numbers are dwindling rapidly and as I have said a zillion times the places on this event are limited. Please PLEASE do not 'expect' to be able to just get a ticket on the day as you may be disapointed. Our email is **oly[email protected]** and the gym number is 0161 707 7161 so get in touch a book reserve your place and avoid a wasted trip!!!! *

*
*

*
Please note that this post WILL be quoted to anyone who didn't book complaining that they did not get a ticket!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
*I think that was pretty clear!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah! 48! :whistling:
> 
> *Now ladies I know you this this is some bullsht sales pitch but the ticket numbers are dwindling rapidly and as I have said a zillion times the places on this event are limited. Please PLEASE do not 'expect' to be able to just get a ticket on the day as you may be disapointed. Our email is **[email protected]** and the gym number is 0161 707 7161 so get in touch a book reserve your place and avoid a wasted trip!!!! *
> 
> ...


So I can't just turn up on the day?? is that what your saying, because it's only 1 more ickle 1 surely that wont matter????? :whistling: :laugh: x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> So I can't just turn up on the day?? is that what your saying, because it's only 1 more ickle 1 surely that wont matter????? :whistling: :laugh: x


Er...no!!!!!!! :tongue: But I would bet my fat ass that someone will!!!!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Er...no!!!!!!! :tongue: But I would bet my fat ass that someone will!!!!!


Think we should run a book of how many will try. Everyone pays to bet and the winner gets one of your delicious cakeys :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Linny said:


> Think we should run a book of how many will try. Everyone pays to bet and the winner gets one of your delicious cakeys :bounce: :bounce:


No cakes I'm afraid....just won't have time! Plus Mr Scarb is staying at our place and I really don't think he would appreciate me baking for 6 hours whilst he's dieting....and I'm not sure I would survive it either lol! Not even Mr G is getting a cake!

We're playing at your house at 1ish!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> No cakes I'm afraid....just won't have time! Plus Mr Scarb is staying at our place and I really don't think he would appreciate me baking for 6 hours whilst he's dieting....and I'm not sure I would survive it either lol! Not even Mr G is getting a cake!
> 
> *We're playing at your house at 1ish![*/QUOTE]
> 
> meant for Lin lol


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> No cakes I'm afraid....just won't have time! Plus Mr Scarb is staying at our place and I really don't think he would appreciate me baking for 6 hours whilst he's dieting....and I'm not sure I would survive it either lol! Not even Mr G is getting a cake!
> 
> We're playing at your house at 1ish!


Yeah it'd be like torture :whistling: :laugh:

Going out for mother's day sweetie:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Down to the last 4 tickets.....snooze and looze!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

OK...the calm before the storm!

I think I have everything under control(ish) :whistling:

I am really looking forward to meeting you all...I'm pretty easy to spot just look for the [email protected] fly with tattoos and please introduce yourselves!

Thanks again to everyone for their support and a HUGE thanks to all our girls because without them it wouldn't happen so thanks to -

Emma

Rachael

Valerie

Malika

Kath

Ze

Lohani

Cheryl

Dawn

Claire

Jenni

and bird for the day Paul!

Let Show Begin!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Tan & Paul thank you soooooooo much for today, can't tell you how much I thoroughly enjoyed the day.

See you soon  xxxxx


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Certainly was a fabulous day and good to meet a few new faces. Thanks very much guys for organising such a successful event. x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

What they said? Will be back next year (sorry!!)


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep awesome day..learnt so much and met some great ladies and gents 

Looking forward to seeing the piccies ........big thanks to all those involved!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just a very quick one to say a massive thanks to everyone!

Oscars 'style' thank you speech to follow soon......along with pics and video xxx


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Tan & paul was fab event! Learnt so much and enjoyed it very much x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheers Folks !

Great day and well worth the journey, amazing to have such a diverse & high calibre of female competitors all in one room in such a laid back and relaxed atmosphere.

I think Emma James is fantastic and might even pop to some of her seminars in the very near future

... I even got my bikini sorted out too which was an added bonus.

I am shattered now though !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was a great day certainly enjoyed every minute of it so thanks Tan and Paul....i will make a seperate post with pictures later tonight....

it was great to meet everyone


----------

